# 55 gal redo



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is the completed tank after the plants have had a chance to grow.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool. looks great!


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Looking good and love the background. Hows your Bolivian Rams doing?


----------

